# Motorcycle Round II



## jar546 (Aug 11, 2020)

My first motorcycle was a little 60cc Benelli when I was around 8 years old.  I would tear up the little dirt alleyway behind my house.  Within a few years I was on an Indian Enduro which I kept up until I went in the Marine Corps.  I beat the hell out of that bike out on old logging roads, running up and down old culm banks, dirt tracks and jumps.  Heck, I even bent the frame from jumping.  I was a maniac on that bike.

Fast forward to the the Marine Corps and I would take rides on street bikes that some of my friends owned and that is when I lost interest.  A few of them had bad accidents which to be hones with you scared my and from that point on my fear of riding motorcycles was stronger than my desire to ride them.  Then I became a father and riding was the last thing on my mind.  Eventually I test drove a bike here and there as the kids got older but could never justify buying one.  I even tried a sport bike, aka crotch rocket and did not like the feel of that whatsoever.  Anytime you attach handles to the top of the forks makes you question the purpose of the bike.

Then it happened a few months ago.  Someone asked me to help them go pick up their scooter they left at work because of a rainstorm.  When we arrived and I was suppose to drop them off, I told them I wanted to drive the scooter back.  It was only an 8 mile ride and I just felt like it.  That was all it took.  Eight miles of smiling like an 8 year old while weaving through traffic.  I was like being transported in time when I got my Benelli.  I then spent the next few months trying to justify buying a bike, especially in Florida, the motorcycle death capital of the US, and in south Florida nonetheless.  Anyway, I decided that if I stayed off 95 & the turnpike and limit my travel on the main east/west corridors, I would be just fine.

I test drove just about everything there was to test drive.  Probably one of my favorite was a Triumph Speed Twin but realized I did not need 1200cc of power for what I wanted to do.  I also tried Ducati, HD, Indian, KTM and settled in on a nice lightweight Honda Rebel.  It is perfect for what I want to do, mostly cruising up and down A1A while looking out at the beach and going back an forth to work.  In less than 5 days I already had to schedule my initial 500 mile service for this week.  So far, so good.  Do I want more HP?  Yes, do I need it?  Absolutely not.  Just me, no passengers and this thing flies.  Oh yeah, liquid cooled too!

I still miss riding dirt bikes but that is not an option down here.


----------



## cda (Aug 11, 2020)

Nice

I have almost the same history, except if I bought a bike now,,

The bike would not kill me, my wife would, and but the one ride used bike up for sale.

I keep thinking street legal dune buggy.


----------



## steveray (Aug 11, 2020)

Fun stuff...and will do 85% of a race bike that most of the guys who ride them aren't doing anyway...


----------



## e hilton (Aug 11, 2020)

Nice.  My first and only was a kawasaki 90 street-dirt bike.   Lots of fun.  Did you consider a larger moped?   
You used the term culm bank ... whazzat?


----------



## cda (Aug 11, 2020)

First the motorcycle

Than the beach

Than the ocean

Than the blue skies


Boy just torture us


----------



## jar546 (Aug 11, 2020)

e hilton said:


> Nice.  My first and only was a kawasaki 90 street-dirt bike.   Lots of fun.  Did you consider a larger moped?
> You used the term culm bank ... whazzat?


The byproduct of mining and strip mining.  The stuff that is not coal but surrounds the coal.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 11, 2020)

More culm banks with growth.  Notice the trails.


----------



## cda (Aug 11, 2020)

We use to ride power line right of ways


----------



## fatboy (Aug 11, 2020)

Mine was a Honda 90, looked like a girls bike, but I didn't care, rode it like it was a dirt bike. Spent my 15th birthday in ICU, unconscious. Competing with a Honda XR75, in a jumping contest. Didn't cure me from the riding bug. Current ride since 2002, 1997 HD Fatboy.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 11, 2020)

fatboy said:


> Mine was a Honda 90, looked like a girls bike, but I didn't care, rode it like it was a dirt bike. Spent my 15th birthday in ICU, unconscious. Competing with a Honda XR75, in a jumping contest. Didn't cure me from the riding bug. Current ride since 2002, 1997 HD Fatboy.



I'm waiting for you to bust my chops for my bike choice...............................


----------



## e hilton (Aug 11, 2020)

Are culm banks like tailings?


----------



## fatboy (Aug 11, 2020)

jar546 said:


> I'm waiting for you to bust my chops for my bike choice...............................



Nope, not one of those HD owners that turn up their noses at metric bikes. Last bike I had before taking a timeout, for all the reasons you listed, was a 74 750 Suzuki.

Like I always told my buddy, on his 750 Intruder, (in his pre-HD days), whatever takes you down the road on two wheels.


----------



## my250r11 (Aug 11, 2020)

fatboy said:


> Mine was a Honda 90, looked like a girls bike, but I didn't care, rode it like it was a dirt bike. Spent my 15th birthday in ICU, unconscious. Competing with a Honda XR75, in a jumping contest. Didn't cure me from the riding bug. Current ride since 2002, 1997 HD Fatboy.



My Granddad had to of those we used to take to the mountains. Learned to ride standing in the middle cause my legs were to short.   Started racing dirt bikes with a friend when I was 10. Started on 60cc then up to 250cc. Had a YZ500 2 stroke in me teens that would leave your head 10 ft behind you when you nailed it. Switched to atv in early 20's. Due to 2 herniated discs & 2 bad knees Traded my 2006 Suzuki LTR450 quad for an 2004 Suzuki VS1400 Intruder. Still ride it now. Sure miss the dirt but prefer to walk and ride so I stay away.

my250r11 came from my favorite bike and my number plate from teens.


----------



## ICE (Aug 11, 2020)

I hope that you gave fatboy the keys to the forum.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 11, 2020)

my250r11 said:


> My Granddad had to of those we used to take to the mountains. Learned to ride standing in the middle cause my legs were to short.   Started racing dirt bikes with a friend when I was 10. Started on 60cc then up to 250cc. Had a YZ500 2 stroke in me teens that would leave your head 10 ft behind you when you nailed it. Switched to atv in early 20's. Due to 2 herniated discs & 2 bad knees Traded my 2006 Suzuki LTR450 quad for an 2004 Suzuki VS1400 Intruder. Still ride it now. Sure miss the dirt but prefer to walk and ride so I stay away.
> 
> my250r11 can from my favorite bike and my number plate from teens.


A YZ500 is a serious bike for its intended use


----------



## Keystone (Aug 11, 2020)

Not a fan of dirt but respect the wheels. Rode many sport bikes and enjoyed cruisers on a limited basis, preferred to go fast. Like most drifted away from it as life & responsibilities ramped up.  My son bought his first bike and I’m feeling the pressure but w a daughter in college and bills to go with doubt it’ll happen.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 12, 2020)

jar546 said:


> My first motorcycle was a little 60cc Benelli when I was around 8 years old.  I would tear up the little dirt alleyway behind my house.  Within a few years I was on an Indian Enduro which I kept up until I went in the Marine Corps.  I beat the hell out of that bike out on old logging roads, running up and down old culm banks, dirt tracks and jumps.  Heck, I even bent the frame from jumping.  I was a maniac on that bike.
> 
> Fast forward to the the Marine Corps and I would take rides on street bikes that some of my friends owned and that is when I lost interest.  A few of them had bad accidents which to be hones with you scared my and from that point on my fear of riding motorcycles was stronger than my desire to ride them.  Then I became a father and riding was the last thing on my mind.  Eventually I test drove a bike here and there as the kids got older but could never justify buying one.  I even tried a sport bike, aka crotch rocket and did not like the feel of that whatsoever.  Anytime you attach handles to the top of the forks makes you question the purpose of the bike.
> 
> ...



Didn't try a Harley? Honda imitation (smiling) probably more durable?


----------



## fatboy (Aug 12, 2020)

My younger brother many years ago was looking at cruisers, went to the Honda Dealer and was looking at a Honda, trying to be a HD. He asked the salesman what the difference was between the Honda and a the Harley, the guy straight faced said "About $10,000, and a bunch of repair bills". 

He still ended up with a HD.

You do know what HD means, right?

Hunnerd dollars!


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 12, 2020)

My kid brother has been riding Hogs for decades. Beautiful machines if you can afford them.


----------



## my250r11 (Aug 12, 2020)

jar546 said:


> A YZ500 is a serious bike for its intended use




Yes it was. It and the CR500. 

That bike was the first one that really scared me. It had huge power with little effort!!! You know how it is when your young and invincible. You want to be big and faster than everyone else. That bike put some prospective in my life for sure.


----------



## ICE (Aug 12, 2020)

my250r11 said:


> Yes it was. It and the CR500.
> 
> That bike was the first one that really scared me. It had huge power with little effort!!! You know how it is when your young and invincible. You want to be big and faster than everyone else. That bike put some prospective in my life for sure.


I see the The Commish is still helping you write posts.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 12, 2020)

my250r11 said:


> Yes it was. It and the CR500.
> 
> That bike was the first one that really scared me. It had huge power with little effort!!! You know how it is when your young and invincible. You want to be big and faster than everyone else. That bike put some prospective in my life for sure.



Sounds like my first, and last ride drive on a newer Suzuki GSX-R750. it was the hottest thing on the market at the time, mid-80's,my lil Bro had bought it. I jumped on, ran it around 3/4 of the subdivision perimeter, the last side started at a 3-way stop sign. I jumped on a left turn, kinda cut off a Mustang, heard him flogging it so, of course, I had to. I was doing 95 in two blocks, in low 3rd gear when I realized my left turn was coming to fast, I hit the brakes, kinda locked up the rear, but made the turn. Got back to the house, got off, and told my Bro to never let me ride it again. Haven't been on one since.


----------



## north star (Aug 12, 2020)

*$ ~ $ ~ $*

In the medical community around these parts, ...riding
motorcycles of any kind are described as Donor Bikes !

*$ ~ $ ~ $*


----------



## fatboy (Aug 12, 2020)

I am sure that is everywhere, especially if you are riding w/o a helmet, organ donors.


----------



## Sifu (Aug 12, 2020)

Bought a little HD Sportster for my wife to ride 20 years ago.  Talked to my insurance guy today and he asked the miles.  He just laughed when it was under 10k.  I'm too big for a comfortable ride, but sure is fun out on the eastern plains on the rare ride I do take.  Maybe someday I'll get one that fits me, but I seem to have a target on my back whenever I get on it so for now I'll keep my $......but there is this Electra-Glide I have had my eye on.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 12, 2020)

Way back in 64' a classmate had one of the first Ducatti's in town, did wheelies behind our school, impressive!


----------



## e hilton (Aug 12, 2020)

fatboy said:


> Got back to the house, got off, and told my Bro to never let me ride it again.


Never mind that ... did you beat the Mustang?


----------



## fatboy (Aug 12, 2020)

e hilton said:


> Never mind that ... did you beat the Mustang?



Hell yeah!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 17, 2020)

My first bike was a 1969  65 cc HD legro Then a 1972 HD 350 Sprint SX Then a 1974 Sportster. Next was a 1972 Bultaco 125cc  Pursang flat tracker. Then it was flat-trackers for the next 12 years. Quit riding them after the 1st 6 years and just owned them and turned the wrenches. Currently own a 1985 FLHTC but in all honesty Jeff the deer in Montana scare me more than the traffic did growing up in south Florida.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 17, 2020)

mtlogcabin said:


> My first bike was a 1969  65 cc HD legro Then a 1972 HD 350 Sprint SX Then a 1974 Sportster. Next was a 1972 Bultaco 125cc  Pursang flat tracker. Then it was flat-trackers for the next 12 years. Quit riding them after the 1st 6 years and just owned them and turned the wrenches. Currently own a 1985 FLHTC but in all honesty Jeff the deer in Montana scare me more than the traffic did growing up in south Florida.



I'm originally from PA and over the years hit about 5 deer while driving a car so I know what you mean.


----------

